# Anyone ever experience passenger urinating in the car?



## thesweatersnog (Aug 29, 2017)

Honestly the thought never occurred to me before a couple of weeks ago when a friend mentioned its something i should look out for. ...WHAT!? 

I've done my best to plan and prepare for a number of eventualities, but that is not one of them! I mean i have no idea how i would even handle that. The only precaution i could even think of making, is getting some of the dog urination mats and put them under my seat covers, but they aren't meant to soak up a persons worth of urination. 

anyone have any experience with this? is this even a realistic fear?


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

Roll w the punches.


----------



## stacy90 (Jan 31, 2018)

Ride Nights & Weekends said:


> Roll w the punches.


 said poop


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

thesweatersnog said:


> anyone have any experience with this? is this even a realistic fear?


Yes, it is a realistic fear.

When I drove Yellow Cab, all of the vehicles were equipped with vinyl seats and rubber floors. A professional outfit is prepared and would think it would be crazy to do livery work in a car with nice, cloth seats.

Pittsburgh Yellow Cab , in the 1990's, bought retired police cruisers to convert into cabs. Police officers are familiar with the idea of passengers losing control of their bodily functions too.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

You must be ready for the lowest common denominator of pax if you do this gig. For the 99 good, respectful pax, you *will* get that one disgusting cad that doesn't even respect their own stuff. Any bodily fluid you can think of (yes, even _that_) has been left on drivers' seats. I get the sweaty poopy pants smell from some person that doesn't wipe properly at least once a week. It's sad really.

Listen to I_Like_Spam here. I would never do this gig with nice cloth seats.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Pee back on them


----------



## Ubertimes (Apr 30, 2016)

UberBeamer said:


> I'd imagine children would be the highest risk of this.


Drunks are high risk of piss or puke
Be careful


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Many past threads have included posts about drunk millennial girls losing control of their bladder and peeing on both themselves, and the car seat.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1

JG has a story



UberBeamer said:


> No worries. I have leather seats and a roll of paper towels. j/k
> 
> I can't wait to shame the first grown adult who pulls this crap.


they have no shame


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> jgiun1
> 
> JG has a story
> 
> they have no shame


Yes sir....two wet poops and a puke under my rideshare belt


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> they have no shame


Uber and ride share drivers just have insufficient cachet with the riding public.

Most riders would be afraid they'd get their behinds kicked by a cab driver to pull this kind of stunt- everyone saw the classic "Taxi Driver".

Its really time for Hollywood to produce "Uber Driver", which would really help raise the uber driver's image among pax. As long as they got someone like Joe Pesci to play the lead instead of Woody Allen or Gilbert Gottfried, it could do the Uber partner a lot of good.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

UberBeamer said:


> No worries. I have leather seats and a roll of paper towels. j/k
> 
> I can't wait to shame the first grown adult who pulls this crap.





UberBeamer said:


> No worries. I have leather seats and a roll of paper towels. j/k
> 
> I can't wait to shame the first grown adult who pulls this crap.


There ain't no sham in it. Just smack em with a cleaning fee, I got $100 once for peepee


----------



## thesweatersnog (Aug 29, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Yes sir....two wet poops and a puke under my rideshare belt


what kind of seats do you have and how did you deal with it?



mrpjfresh said:


> You must be ready for the lowest common denominator of pax if you do this gig. For the 99 good, respectful pax, you *will* get that one disgusting cad that doesn't even respect their own stuff. Any bodily fluid you can think of (yes, even _that_) has been left on drivers' seats. I get the sweaty poopy pants smell from some person that doesn't wipe properly at least once a week. It's sad really.
> 
> Listen to I_Like_Spam here. I would never do this gig with nice cloth seats.


I have the base model cloth seats in my car and custom fit seat covers, water resistant, but not proof. the back seats bottom is just a single foam bench with two clips and one bolt holding it in place. I think i may try to get a secondary one from the junk yard and just use that under the seat cover while doing this kind of work. with the cover it doesn't need to look pretty and i can take it out and clean it as best as possible. i think that and maybe those pee pads i mentioned are the way to go, for me at least.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

If you have cloth seats, run a uv light over them at the end of the week. See what your pax are really bringing into the car.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Many past threads have included posts about drunk millennial girls losing control of their bladder and peeing on both themselves, and the car seat.


Guessing the guys they are with don't care as long as they get to score.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

what the best way to submit a claim if they pee? what would you respond if Uber/paxholio claims its just water


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Eugene73 said:


> what the best way to submit a claim if they pee? what would you respond if Uber/paxholio claims its just water


They sell this on Amazon. Might not be proof for Uber, but proof enough for you. A body fluid detecting flashlight for $14.19










Now go rub the pax's nose in it and swat them with a rolled up newspaper!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B015W17OSW/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

I have had this happen 1 time. I got 150 from uber. In the info state the smell and staining and yeah..


----------



## sbstar07 (Aug 31, 2017)

thesweatersnog said:


> Honestly the thought never occurred to me before a couple of weeks ago when a friend mentioned its something i should look out for. ...WHAT!?
> 
> I've done my best to plan and prepare for a number of eventualities, but that is not one of them! I mean i have no idea how i would even handle that. The only precaution i could even think of making, is getting some of the dog urination mats and put them under my seat covers, but they aren't meant to soak up a persons worth of urination.
> 
> anyone have any experience with this? is this even a realistic fear?


I wish the Heck naw!


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

thesweatersnog said:


> Honestly the thought never occurred to me before a couple of weeks ago when a friend mentioned its something i should look out for. ...WHAT!?
> 
> I've done my best to plan and prepare for a number of eventualities, but that is not one of them! I mean i have no idea how i would even handle that. The only precaution i could even think of making, is getting some of the dog urination mats and put them under my seat covers, but they aren't meant to soak up a persons worth of urination.
> 
> anyone have any experience with this? is this even a realistic fear?


ROFLMAO, & to think all i care about is making $$$ & hoping these cheap skate charlies tip me,jmo


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

UberBeamer said:


> I'd imagine children would be the highest risk of this.


Nope. 
All grown, adult, drunk off their ass women.
If a drunk girl says she has to pee, do not believe her claims that she can hold it in.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Uber and ride share drivers just have insufficient cachet with the riding public.
> 
> Most riders would be afraid they'd get their behinds kicked by a cab driver to pull this kind of stunt- everyone saw the classic "Taxi Driver".
> 
> Its really time for Hollywood to produce "Uber Driver", which would really help raise the uber driver's image among pax. As long as they got someone like Joe Pesci to play the lead instead of Woody Allen or Gilbert Gottfried, it could do the Uber partner a lot of good.


if those guys played the role, it would only illustrate how diminished social security checks have become


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Many past threads have included posts about drunk millennial girls losing control of their bladder and peeing on both themselves, and the car seat.


I would be ok with it was female though, but not if it's a dude that would be disgusting


----------



## Doughie (May 6, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Yes, it is a realistic fear.
> 
> When I drove Yellow Cab, all of the vehicles were equipped with vinyl seats and rubber floors. A professional outfit is prepared and would think it would be crazy to do livery work in a car with nice, cloth seats.
> 
> Pittsburgh Yellow Cab , in the 1990's, bought retired police cruisers to convert into cabs. Police officers are familiar with the idea of passengers losing control of their bodily functions too.


I picked up an older lady at a medical office in a LV cab with cloth seats. She smelled like shit and when I dropped her off I saw a vertical wet shit stain on the back of her pantsuit. I looked at the seat and saw a stain on the seat matching the shape and size of her pantsuit stain. I was immediately sent to pick up a good looking blonde card dealer going to work. The windows got rolled down and the blonde sat right on the stain. She seemed a bit unhappy with the ride for some reason. When she got out she had a wet stain on her black pants. The good news is that the seat stain was half gone. I kept on doing rides all day and by the end of the day the seat stain was a non issue.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

thesweatersnog said:


> Honestly the thought never occurred to me before a couple of weeks ago when a friend mentioned its something i should look out for. ...WHAT!?
> 
> I've done my best to plan and prepare for a number of eventualities, but that is not one of them! I mean i have no idea how i would even handle that. The only precaution i could even think of making, is getting some of the dog urination mats and put them under my seat covers, but they aren't meant to soak up a persons worth of urination.
> 
> anyone have any experience with this? is this even a realistic fear?


Not Pee but I have had someone Chit their pants. I believe that is worse than Puke. Instant $150.00 from Uber within minutes. It took 15 minutes to get it into my account. I think they have no question giving you money for bodily fluids. I picked up a can of seat cleaner with a scrubber for 5 bucks. Done in a few minutes.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Hand each of your pax a depends diaper upon entry to the vehicle. Make sure to have all sizes available.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

UberBeamer said:


> No worries. I have leather seats and a roll of paper towels. j/k
> 
> I can't wait to shame the first grown adult who pulls this crap *pee*.


Fixed that for ya...


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

A guy pissed in a water bottle and left the bottle for an XL ride. The was the last time I gave bottles of water.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

I had one the other day, Uber refused to pay me a cleaning fee, saying I'm not allowed to clean it up, 
So that's basically saying I'm suppose to let it stew in my car, then find someone else to clean it up, which in my city it's impossible, as I need to book my car in, could take a few days for an appointment, by then I've lost a few days in income,$750 aswel as paying someone else to clean up $70, to get $150est,

Pretty ridiculous, previously I've had cleaning fees, paid straight out, mud, dirt, spew, but pee they won't pay me, 3rd time now refused, probably think it's water


----------



## ImSkittles (Jan 6, 2018)

Classified said:


> View attachment 213138
> 
> 
> I had one the other day, Uber refused to pay me a cleaning fee, saying I'm not allowed to clean it up,
> ...


I find it odd that Uber can send that message to an INDEPENDENT CONTRACTOR! Are they implying that you are not allowed to be an upholstery cleaner? 

It's no wonder they keep getting sued.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I had a pax tell me about how she sat down in an Uber one morning, on her way to the airport. She said she sat down, and at some point put her hand on the seat next to hers (for balance, or whatever), and the seat next to hers was soaking wet. One sniff, yep, it's urine!

She told the driver, who claimed he had no idea, but admitted he'd just dropped off a very drunk young lady. It was dark, so he probably didn't see the stain. I've been there, done that, so I can see how it happens. The pax was prepared, though, whipped out some hand sanitizer and some tissue, so she made her flight.

My pax said she felt sorry for the driver who had a mess to clean up after that trip. I almost believe her, but I suspect she still gave the poor guy 1-star.

I've had pax sit in water soaked seats before, that I hadn't noticed in the dark, in the seat directly behind mind. Thank the almighty it wasn't urine. I suspect a woman had a bottle of water in her purse, and it wasn't sealed, or the cap came off, because the water stain was right where her purse had sat on the previous trip.

As a driver, I've experienced pee, poo, barf, one case of rotten crotch stain that was so bad I had to invest in an ozone machine to get the stank out (worth the $65, by the way), and even a freshly dead, bleeding, poo oozing animal that had been stuck to a pax's shoe (how he didn't notice he had a dead animal hitchhiking on his shoe is beyond me, but it happened).

One lesson I've learned: Keep some white napkins handy.

If you get a stain, and are unsure of it's composition, or want to make sure you can prove it's not water, dab a white napkin in the stain. Then hold that now-stained napkin next to the upholstery or carpet stain when you take photos. A yellow/brown/red stained napkin is better evidence than a simple photograph that might only show a wet spot from drinking water.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Cary Grant said:


> If you get a stain, and are unsure of it's composition, or want to make sure you can prove it's not water, dab a white napkin in the stain. Then hold that now-stained napkin next to the upholstery or carpet stain when you take photos. A yellow/brown/red stained napkin is better evidence than a simple photograph that might only show a wet spot from drinking water.


genius idea - thanks !


----------



## Bkeddie (Nov 10, 2017)

Actually a buddy of mine said it happened to his cousin two days ago ( saturday) night of course and it was a drunk guy.


----------



## BLBorgia (Nov 28, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> Yes sir....two wet poops and a puke under my rideshare belt


Omg!!! Gross!!!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Yes sir....two wet poops and a puke under my rideshare belt


Jesus Christ!


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

And some people still wonder where that "cab smell" comes from.


----------



## MemphisDave (May 5, 2016)

Classified said:


> View attachment 213138
> 
> 
> I had one the other day, Uber refused to pay me a cleaning fee, saying I'm not allowed to clean it up,
> ...


Thank you so much for posting that screenshot! I'm at just over 1,200 rides and have had two 'Pax-Puke' incidents. On both occasions, we worked out a cash deal on-the-spot (it's never the account holder who spews), and I cleaned it up thoroughly and then went back to work. I would have done the same after taking photos even if I was reporting it through Uber. I never would have thought that they would deny a cleanup fee bc you cleaned your car yourself! Thanks a ton for sharing that info!!


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Ubertimes said:


> Drunks are high risk of piss or puke
> Be careful


You may want to get a supply of inexpensive "barf bags" and keep them handy and visible (to them) in the rear front seat pocket that faces the back seat, just in case. Their access and availability may save you from having to do a complete (nasty) vomit cleanup and losing an entire day or night of driving and earning. Open the windows to air out your seating compartment and use Fabreze to cut down or possibly eliminate the smell. After an unforeseen episode, you will be well on your way, continuing your business as usual.


----------



## Derpdederpdederp (Mar 23, 2017)

That’s the day I quit for good, so far 2 years and no pee, 1 puke, I always have car seat covers, the doggie kind


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

MemphisDave said:


> Thank you so much for posting that screenshot! I'm at just over 1,200 rides and have had two 'Pax-Puke' incidents. On both occasions, we worked out a cash deal on-the-spot (it's never the account holder who spews), and I cleaned it up thoroughly and then went back to work. I would have done the same after taking photos even if I was reporting it through Uber. I never would have thought that they would deny a cleanup fee bc you cleaned your car yourself! Thanks a ton for sharing that info!!


The mistake is in telling them that you were going to clean it yourself. Never do that. In the box where they expect you to upload a copy of the receipt, instead send them another picture of the mess. Make sure that you put into the explanations that it is bodily fluids and a Biohazard and that's when you get it cleaned you will have to get the seat deep-cleaned so that any acids are neutralized so that they don't eat out the cushions of your seat, the fluid will all have to be extracted, and the seat will have to be thoroughly sanitized to kill off heaven knows what germs the packs may have been carrying and released. Play up how gross it is, how disgusting, etcetera say nothing about what it's going to cost you to clean, or about cleaning it yourself. As soon as you send in the report, go offline and do not go back online until you get notice from Uber that you have been paid.

The amount that you will get is supposedly based on an average of what it will cost to clean the mess. You will be telling them your intention. Going into how you have to have a car detailed and deep cleaned and water extracted Etc jumped up the price of what it's going to cost to clean. That is what you will get paid. If you tell them that you're going to clean it, you're telling them that it's not all that bad, and it's an easy cleanup that you can handle yourself. Never say that.


----------



## MemphisDave (May 5, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> The mistake is in telling them that you were going to clean it yourself. Never do that. In the box where they expect you to upload a copy of the receipt, instead send them another picture of the mess. Make sure that you put into the explanations that it is bodily fluids and a Biohazard and that's when you get it cleaned you will have to get the seat deep-cleaned so that any acids are neutralized so that they don't eat out the cushions of your seat, the fluid will all have to be extracted, and the seat will have to be thoroughly sanitized to kill off heaven knows what germs the packs may have been carrying and released. Play up how gross it is, how disgusting, etcetera say nothing about what it's going to cost you to clean, or about cleaning it yourself. As soon as you send in the report, go offline and do not go back online until you get notice from Uber that you have been paid.
> 
> The amount that you will get is supposedly based on an average of what it will cost to clean the mess. You will be telling them your intention. Going into how you have to have a car detailed and deep cleaned and water extracted Etc jumped up the price of what it's going to cost to clean. That is what you will get paid. If you tell them that you're going to clean it, you're telling them that it's not all that bad, and it's an easy cleanup that you can handle yourself. Never say that.


That's very good advice, but it was early on in a surging Sat night, I'd still clean it myself; switch to Lyft for the rest of the night; then have my cleaning buddy issue an invoice.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Soon


thesweatersnog said:


> Honestly the thought never occurred to me before a couple of weeks ago when a friend mentioned its something i should look out for. ...WHAT!?
> 
> I've done my best to plan and prepare for a number of eventualities, but that is not one of them! I mean i have no idea how i would even handle that. The only precaution i could even think of making, is getting some of the dog urination mats and put them under my seat covers, but they aren't meant to soak up a persons worth of urination.
> 
> anyone have any experience with this? is this even a realistic fear?


Sooner or later
One will croak in your car.

What then ?
Cancel ride ?
Go to destination ?
Call police ?
Call ambulance ?


----------



## MemphisDave (May 5, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Soon
> 
> Sooner or later
> One will croak in your car.
> ...


I'd say anytime you have serious medical concerns for your pax, unless you're extremely close to an E.R., pull over, call 9-1-1, and follow their instructions on what to do. That would probably be the safest choice for their emergency and would keep your liability to a minimum.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

MemphisDave said:


> That's very good advice, but it was early on in a surging Sat night, I'd still clean it myself; switch to Lyft for the rest of the night; then have my cleaning buddy issue an invoice.


If you send a receipt, you'll get the amount of the receipt. If you do what I said (then clean it yourself, if you want) you'll get $150.

If you're in a beater and don't care about your seat cushions, or if you have a good machine for deep cleaning and water extraction, your plan is great. If your buddy will give you a good deal and you're taking advantage of it, great. Otherwise, what I said to tell them is true. Stomach acid contains Hydrochloric acid.

If you try to lie to them about the amount to clean, know that they know they're overpaying. They base the $150 on national average for a complete interior detailing or if stuff got into the door and the door has to be taken apart (pictures necessary). The mess didn't get all over your entire interior. In my neighborhood, I have two different places where I can get a "Super Clean" with a rear seat and floor deep clean with water extraction and sanitized for about $50. I usually tip about $10. I still made additional $ and knew it was done right with no nasty odor left. When I was in the rental, I was more likely to worry more about the odor than the acid eating the seat foam, just between you and me...

And you probably don't need all this information. Someone else lurking might, so here it is.


----------



## MemphisDave (May 5, 2016)

Good


SuzeCB said:


> If you send a receipt, you'll get the amount of the receipt. If you do what I said (then clean it yourself, if you want) you'll get $150.
> 
> If you're in a beater and don't care about your seat cushions, or if you have a good machine for deep cleaning and water extraction, your plan is great. If your buddy will give you a good deal and you're taking advantage of it, great. Otherwise, what I said to tell them is true. Stomach acid contains Hydrochloric acid.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info....we have to stick together! Uber XL in Memphis has dropped to approx 90 cents/mile; 14 cents/min...pretty low! Thanks!


----------

